# Please Help



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Driver for MP3 player - works at work, not at home???*

Hey Guys/Girls

I have a problem. I recently purchased a dodgy ipod nano look-alike, that works fine but I am having trouble using it on my home machine. At work I plugged it in and it automatically installed the drivers required to make it work. At home it came up with the 'this device is malfunctioning'. At work it is using the Microsoft driver 5.1.2600.0, yet at home it cannot find the right driver.

I have tried Microsoft update and google for the driver. Can anyone suggest a fix?

I am using Windows XP SP2 on both my work and home machines.

thanks

ps also, I tried it on my laptop too, also XP SP2 and it didn't work. So why did it work on my work machine and not at home - plus how do I fix it????

thanks in advance


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

bump

can anyone help please?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I have just bought a cheap 'alternative' to the ipod nano that is made in Korea. It says KTL on it. It came with a cd, but I cannot find the dirver on it. It works on my work pc, but not on either of my home PC's running WinXP SP2. Can anyone PLEASE help me work out a driver for this mp3 player??

cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cannot find anything on it under ktl see if there is a inf file on the cd
usually when there is not a driver ii is because windows has it


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What happens when you plug it into the home machines. Does it do anything?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this it...? *http://www.usb-drivers.com/drivers/76/76173.htm*
Microsoft USB 2.0 Drivers v5.1.2600.0 for 98SE/ME/NT4/2000/XP


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

it might be koala, but because windows doesnt recognize my device I have no way of installing it? Any further clues, this is really frustrating!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

there doesn't seem to be a driver on the cd, and the driver you suggested has not exe so how would i install it? I found an inf file that i think is associated with the mp3 player

[Version]
Signature="$CHICAGO$"
Class=USB
;ClassGUID=1181f4a0-f284-11d2-9068-00609797ea5a}
provider=%MSFT%
DriverVer=08/18/2005,3.0.0.0
LayoutFile=layout.inf

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName%=Upgrade

[Upgrade]
%USB\VID_10D6&PID_1160.DeviceDesc%=MDisk.install,USB\VID_10D6&PID_8888
%USB\VID_10D6&PID_ff51.DeviceDesc%=MDisk.install,USB\VID_10D6&PID_ff51
%USB\VID_10D6&PID_ff61.DeviceDesc%=MDisk.install,USB\VID_10D6&PID_ff61

;[PreCopySection]
;HKR,,NoSetupUI,,1

[DestinationDirs]
umss.files = 10,System32\Drivers

[MDisk.install]
CopyFiles=umss.files
AddReg=umss.addreg

[MDisk.install.NT]
CopyFiles=umss.files
AddReg=umss.addreg

[MDisk.install.NT.Services]
Addservice = AdfuUd, 0x00000002, AdfuUd_AddService

[AdfuUd_AddService]
DisplayName = %USB\VID_10D6&PID_1160.DeviceDesc%
ServiceType = 1 ; SERVICE_KERNEL_DRIVER
StartType = 3 ; SERVICE_DEMAND_START
ErrorControl = 1 ; SERVICE_ERROR_NORMAL
ServiceBinary = %10%\System32\Drivers\AdfuUd.sys
LoadOrderGroup = Base

[umss.addreg]
HKR,,DevLoader,,*ntkern
HKR,,NTMPDriver,,AdfuUd.SYS

[umss.files]
AdfuUd.sys

[SourceDisksNames]
1000 = "USB Mass Storage Device",,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
AdfuUd.SYS = 1000

;---------------------------------------------------------------;

[Strings]
MSFT="MP3 Player"
MfgName="MP3 Player"
USB\VID_10D6&PID_ff51.DeviceDesc="USB 2.0 (FS) ADFU Device"
USB\VID_10D6&PID_ff61.DeviceDesc="USB 2.0 (HS) ADFU Device"


thanks for your help mate


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

please help

bump


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

this is as close as i can find to the type http://www.acortech.com/Generic_1GB_MP3_MP4_Audio_Video/partinfo-id-3218781.html


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Windows XP needs at least SP1 to recognise USB2.0 devices.

Have you installed any drivers from the motherboard CD? Do any other USB2 devices work?

To install the driver, go to Device Manager > View > Devices By Type, right-click USB2 Host Controller and click Update Driver and use the file you downloaded.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks Koala

I have SP2 and i have all the recent motherboard and other drivers. I have several USB (10 actually) 2.0 peripherals that work fine. I will try what you said.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

it didnt work. basically i need a driver for my mp3 player. what confuses me is that it works on my work computer but not at home... weird??


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

bump

please help guys


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day bigfella,

Give this site a go and see if it helps, it might and it might not, but its worth a try.

Good Luck with it, and post back with the result.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I really appreciate your help but I am not sure even what brand it is. Any help working that out would be useful. I have posted a inf file above if that helps.

cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Windows 2000, XP, ME plug & play. No driver needed.
they rely on the windows driver
run 
sfc /scannow
and see if it installs it


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey bigfella,
Another suggestion I can give apart from the one that 'dai' mentioned; is ask them at the site where you found this info sheet....


> http://www.acortech.com/Generic_1GB_MP3_MP4_Audio_Video/partinfo-id-3218781.html


and see if they can shed some light on your situation.
I see that if you register [free] with them they might be able to give you a lead as to the manufacturer.
The info that I got from the site was that; the one displayed contains bits and pieces made by Samsung™, but the Samsung™ told me nothing. :sad: 
It's worth a shot...I think :4-dontkno 
Post back with what transpires.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I will and I appreciate the effort boys. Thanks


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Guys thanks for the help it now works with the Windows XP drivers. Do you know what it was....well? It was the bloody USB cable! I was using a USB 2.0 cable at home and the USB 1.0 (supplied) cable at work. That was it, swaped the cables, and wallla, it reads it and installs the drivers.

Anyway thanks heaps guys!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That was gonna be my next suggestion.... honest :winkgrin:

Thanks for posting the solution.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

no worries, cheers though your help was appreciated. It is sometimes the easiest things that we first overlook. Fixed anyway cheers.


----------

